# Bomber Gear Gauley Fest 2009



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

We had a really successful Gauley Fest and I want to THANK EVERYONE who came by the booth and checked us out!! You guys are awesome! The boating rocked and the scene was amazing. We really had a lot of fun.
I am working hard to break back into the industry and make the best designs out there. Thanks again for all the support at the fest and feel free to check out the website www.bombergear.com for future gear needs.
Thank you West Virginia!


----------

